# Bolivian Rams



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey, 

So, I purchased a couple rams on the weekend (Saturday), but I now have a few questions about 'em.

1) They really aren't eating much of anything - that I can see. I've watched them eat flakes, then spit them out. I bought some shrimp pellets, but they seem to not really eat those (and my other fish inhale the stupid things). I have seen them pick at the shrimp pellets, but I doubt they're getting much if anything from them. So, should I start to be a bit concerned? Pretty much everything I've read says these guys eat just about everything... Trust me to get the picky ones... 

2) I tried to find some pictures and info here on the 'web before I went to buy them (so to try and get a male and female...), but I really have no idea what I got. I know some of the rams in the tank had slightly longer ends to their back fins (sort of like a lyretail on a livebearer), but these two don't... Sooo... Here's some pictures, and a short video clip... If you could try to figure it out, that would be great. If you can't, well, that's just fine too.









































































Video:


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Curses... Double post... 

Please reply to other one, not this one.


----------

